# Home theatre setups.



## Vamanos (May 16, 2012)

Hi guys. Any chances i can see what you home theatre setups you have fabricated. I would love to know what components you used, what reciever/amp to power it, and if you want, your total expenditure.
also if you could link what site you bought components from would be terrific. 

Theres a facebook group Home theatre enthusiasts thats i joined recently and it's got me hooked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

